# Door-dashing diary



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

6pm EDT - there is a torrential downpour outside. It's times like these when I swing the front door wide open to test how daring the cats are - ok, not really; I just assume the cats will be sensible and stay inside. I DO open the door, the thought being if I only do it when the outdoors isn't inviting, then maybe that will curb their desire to run out to a certain extent.

Newt, the mommy cat, is of course intelligent and rational enough to take a quick look and stay inside. Newton, of course, doesn't care one iota (I probably should've guessed); he sprints outside, then immediately looks for cover. I thought he would immediately dart back in, but no, he runs around the patio, squeezes between the patio fencing, out onto the landscaped yard, all the while he's just getting completely drenched. FINALLY, after a little over a minute, he darts back inside looking like he's done a few laps in a swimming pool.

I'm laughing my head off as I help him dry off with a towel. I have no idea if my strategy will work, but he gave me my fun moment of the day. Yes, I had to spend 10 minutes to clean up the floor, but it was worth it. Now I have a cat with a very clean coat of fur, and I suspect he'll be a little more well behaved, at least for one evening.

What I'm afraid of is that he'll eventually get used to it, and he'll just stay out there without a care in the world.


----------

